# pretty new to overclocking, where to go from here.



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

my computer is
cpu: FX 6100 at 3.4Ghz(only played with it a little up from 3.3)
mobo: 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1
vga: radion 5770 at 925mhz gpu clock and 1290mhz memory clock
ram: G.SKILL Flare 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1800(ive had the ram for awhile now and since i put it on this comp i can only get it to 680mhz with the recomended timings)
OS: vista 64bit

I am on all air atm(hoping to get a antec kuhler h2o 920 soon) i can run a torture test on prime95 for several hours an only touch 46c every once in a while. my stats on cinebench say OpenGL is right at 43.22fps and CPU is at 3.10pts and wei says everything is at 5.9.

anyone care to give me a crash course in overclocking? ive kinda read into it and im not exactly sure where to go from here. ive tried AMD overdrive but that seems to be over my head and i cant seem to get easytune6 to work for me at all. Id love any help.

edit: woohoo got the video card up to 46.63fps on cinebench. think im figuring out the card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air for the normal user and there is always the concern about leakage.
Where are you seeing 680mhz speed for the RAM?
What is your reasoning for OC'ing a 3.3GHz CPU? Are you experiencing performance problems?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

going to be getting a cooler master silent pro in the next few weeks i think 700w
NB freq says 875mhz
dram freq says 730mhz
not sure which one i look at to get the actual speed
i mostly wanna over clock for gaming, im pickin up a a radeon 6870 or maybe a 6900series.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need a good quality 650W minimum for the 5770 and OC'ing.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX or GS Seris are top quality PSU's.


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

okay thank you, i may get a larger psu than 650 jus for future upgrades.


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

oh yea 

first things first though i need to get a larger case this antec 600 is not going to fit much more in it, i was thinkin a haf x or df-85(onsale atm) im open to ideas though, i like the though of the antec p280 but there are just some days where id like to see inside the case 

ive heard the df-85 has better air flow than the haf x but i like the features of the haf x and it looks as though it owuld have more room more cable management which is a far cry from this antec 600


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Getting a new case or making one is a decision only you can make in the end, it all depends on what you like and what your price range is.


----------

